# Muscle Bike Show Within the Show at Muscle Car Nationals Chicago



## bashton (Oct 11, 2021)

So.....we would like to extend the invitation to you to join us at the Muscle Car and Corvette Nationals show in Rosemont (SUBURBAN Chicago) Illinois, November 20-21, 2021 for our special Muscle Bike and Mini Bike "Shows Within the Show".

For the past several years we have been hosting a "Show Within the Show" featuring Muscle Bicycles. We have had close to 100 on display, and we hope to eclipse that number this year. Our friends from Koolestuff are the Official Sponsor, and they set up with some great stuff too.

This is a show only, no judging or awards and is just for fun. The fee to enter a Bicycle or Mini Bike is just $25, which includes a two-day pass. Since daily entry is $30, that is a helluva deal!

In 2019 we added a special Mini Bike display, which was a hit and lots of fun, and this year in addition to that we are expanding to include vintage BMX bicycles.

Please consider joining us as it is all about having fun. Oh...and we have well over 500 of the absolute best of the best 60's and 70's Muscle Cars and Corvettes joining us from over 30 states! Muscle Car Review magazine called us "The center of the Muscle Car universe" and "The Pebble Beach of Muscle Cars". Google mcacn or check out youtube and search MCACN to see what we are all about.

Hope you will consider joining us!

And BTW; we will be showing 20-30 bikes from our own collection, including 8-10 from Emily's (my Granddaughter) Collection, which is among the finest Girls Unrestored Original Muscle Bike Collection in existence!

Bashton


----------



## bashton (Oct 11, 2021)

A few pics from our past displays.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 18, 2021)

bashton said:


> So.....we would like to extend the invitation to you to join us at the Muscle Car and Corvette Nationals show in Rosemont (SUBURBAN Chicago) Illinois, November 20-21, 2021 for our special Muscle Bike and Mini Bike "Shows Within the Show".
> 
> For the past several years we have been hosting a "Show Within the Show" featuring Muscle Bicycles. We have had close to 100 on display, and we hope to eclipse that number this year. Our friends from Koolestuff are the Official Sponsor, and they set up with some great stuff too.
> 
> ...



Iv'e heard of this show, and will have to try and find this place.. Thanks for sharing.. Razin..


----------



## bashton (Oct 20, 2021)

If you google "MCACN" or go to youtube and search MCACN, you will find all kinds of pictures and videos!

Thanks;

Bashton


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 25, 2021)

Love the Mod dresses and boots. 

you need some vintage go carts for next time.


----------



## bashton (Oct 27, 2021)

If you have them we'd love to add some to the mix next year!

Bashton


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 27, 2021)

my buddy up in Oregon races vintage carts, that's what made me think of it. maybe there are vintage cart guys up your way as well.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 27, 2021)

Is this show just for Muscle Bikes ??
Or maybe some ballooners or earlier bikes as well that show up ….


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 28, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Is this show just for Muscle Bikes ??
> Or maybe some ballooners or earlier bikes as well that show up ….



I went to a World of Wheels show here years ago and if memory serves me i believe their were some vintage Ballooners there.. Great show any way.. Definitely worth checking out.. Enjoy.. Razin...


----------



## bashton (Nov 7, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I went to a World of Wheels show here years ago and if memory serves me i believe their were some vintage Ballooners there.. Great show any way.. Definitely worth checking out.. Enjoy.. Razin...




This is a "Show within the Show" and our show is focused on factory stock Muscle Cars of the 60's and 70's with about 550 cars joining us from nearly 40 states and Canada. We are in no way, shape or form affiliated with the World of Wheels. 

The Bicycle portionof our show also focuses on the Muscle Bike era, as it is a natural tie-in with the Muscle Cars and Corvettes.

Happy to say we have a stellar lineup with a lot of variety!

Hope you will consider joining us.

Bashton


----------



## bashton (Nov 7, 2021)

Added 14 more Muscle Bikes and 6 more Mini Bikes to the mix this week!

Going to be a really neat and fun "Show Within the Show" for sure!

Bashton


----------



## bashton (Nov 11, 2021)

Loaded up 21 of our own bikes for the "Show within the Show" next weekend!

Going to be a GREAT event, and can't wait to get back at it. Hope you will consider joining us!

Bashton


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2021)

Have shots--Will mingle.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 12, 2021)

bashton said:


> Loaded up 21 of our own bikes for the "Show within the Show" next weekend!
> 
> Going to be a GREAT event, and can't wait to get back at it. Hope you will consider joining us!
> 
> Bashton



So how much is admission?


----------

